# Music for sunny days



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Seeing as us lot in Britain are getting an unseasonal bit of nice weather, I thought I'd ask what people opt for when they see those cloudless skies.

So when you break out the ghetto blaster, relax in the garden and catch some rays, what do you stick on?


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

My sunny day music:










(I know how much you love Mozart.)


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Meaghan said:


> (I know how much you love Mozart.)


All I've done is point out similarities between the music of Mozart and some quite specific sounds created in certain situations. If you enjoy listening to that kind of thing on sunny days, then more power to you, and I'm glad there are people that do love listening to that kind of thing.

I am here to inform, not judge.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

*Dvorak's Sixth *would be good for a sunny day for me.

As would:









or:









or:


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Ooh ooh, also - Beethoven's Pastoral Sonata.
I'll think of more.
I'll be back (/Bach).


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Latin music always goes good with sunshine. I'm partial to Brazilian music, so maybe some Jobim, Flora Purim, Hermeto Pascoal, Villa-Lobos, or Milton Mascimento?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

It really depends on my mood. I find my large indie pop collection to be a wistful way to spend the day. The weather here has been approaching 80s all month, which is highly bizarre. I am completely loving it though. Oh, I would love to add that Reggae, Dub, Bossa Nova, and all those lovely genres from sun-baked places are perfect for sunny days.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

A cloudless sky around here would be a novelty! I see a little blue but there is a lot of wind...

My parents are known to blast Rolling Stones outside on sunny days. Probably because I got to know it in the summer, I would blast Beethoven's 7th.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Meaghan said:


> Ooh ooh, also - Beethoven's Pastoral Sonata.
> I'll think of more.
> I'll be back (/Bach).


The Pastoral symphony definitely.



starthrower said:


> Latin music always goes good with sunshine. I'm partial to Brazilian music, so maybe some Jobim, Flora Purim, Hermeto Pascoal, Villa-Lobos, or Milton Mascimento?


Brazilian, African, Caribbean music are all great for the midday heat, then some late afternoon ragas or maqams, when the shadows grow longer or maybe some fiery flamenco when the sun sets.

Myself, I'm partial to some laidback G funk, but you can't beat the classics:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh, Calypso is a great treat on those sunny days. It cools you down while listening to it as well.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Cnote11 said:


> Oh, Calypso is a great treat on those sunny days. It cools you down while listening to it as well.


Yes, there's something inherenently strange about listening to calypso on a wet and windy winter day, it needs the sunshine.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

The Pharcyde and other West Coast Hip-Hop works well for me, as well as East Coast music that makes me think of fire hydrants on deadly hot days. A lot of great hip-hop and jazz for the summer. Don't forget listening to Skip James while sweating out on the porch of my southern shack overlooking the fields which is all a figment of my imagination.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> A cloudless sky around here would be a novelty! I see a little blue but there is a lot of wind...
> 
> My parents are known to blast Rolling Stones outside on sunny days. Probably because I got to know it in the summer, I would blast Beethoven's 7th.


Are you me?! 

Only difference is that my choice would be Michael Giacchino's soundtrack to _Star Trek_, but for the same reason.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I was really hoping for LordBlackudder's insight on this topic.


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

Mozart Quartet K. 387 "Spring"
Mozart Quartet K. 575 "Prussian #1"
Haydn Quartet Op. 77 No. 1
Beethoven Violin Sonata No. 5 "Spring"
Vivaldi RV 588 (a.k.a. The Mandolin Concerto)
Mahler Symphony No. 2 Mvt. 2
Mahler Symphony No. 3 Mvt. 2

There are many many more I can think of but that should keep you going for a while.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

This nearly always comes to mind first. Enjoy.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Percy Grainger - Walking Tune
Samuel Barber - Summer Music
Felix Mendelssohn - Symphony # 4 "Italian"

pop music:
Katrina & the Waves - Walkin' on Sunshine
Sheryl Crow - Soak up the Sun
Bruce Springsteen - Born to Run (the song & the album!)


----------

